# winebottler et moi 3d



## nico45 (8 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai acheté le logiciel "moi 3d" pour pc, malheureusement il est vieux et donc le logiciel fonctionne mais ne m'ouvre pas mes fichiers 3d trop lourd.
J'ai donc tenté d'installer "winebottler" sur mon mac afin d'utiliser "moi 3d".
Mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer dans "winebottler".

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------

j'ai installé winebottler, j'ai installer mon logiciel "moi3d" mais maintenant je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir????


----------



## ntx (8 Septembre 2010)

Quand tu démarres Wine, tu as dans le barre de menu une bouteille. Dans ce menu, essaie l'item "File Manager" qui doit t'afficher un explorateur Windows.


----------



## titinou (26 Octobre 2010)

Je te conseilles d'essayer PlayOnMac : http://www.playonmac.com. La compatibilité est meilleure que wine bottler


----------



## ntx (26 Octobre 2010)

titinou a dit:


> Je te conseilles d'essayer PlayOnMac : http://www.playonmac.com. La compatibilité est meilleure que wine bottler


Que d'affirmation présomptueuse :rateau: 

Il faut essayer les différentes solutions logiciel par logiciel. Je peux te dire que certains, SPWAW pour ne pas le citer, fonctionne parfaitement - ou presque - avec WineBottler et je n'ai toujours pas réussi à la lancer sur PlayOnMac (y compris la toute dernière version 2.1.1)


----------



## qparis (27 Octobre 2010)

ntx, chez moi SPWAW se lance parfaitement chez moi avec PlayOnMac, et en plein écran

Tu peux me donner plus de détails sur ton problème pour que j'essais de t'aider ? Tu vois bien une icone avec un X entourée en orange dans ton Dock ?

(Voila une vidéo qui montre l'installation et le lancement : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVPmytTD9vQ)


----------



## ntx (27 Octobre 2010)

J'ai regardé la vidéo, je pense faire la même chose. Quand je lance l'appli une fois l'installation terminée, j'ai un bel X11 avec un écran noir, de la CPU qui mouline pas mal et quand je clic dans la fenêtre une pop up avec une "Direct Draw Error".

Ai-je raté quelque chose ???


----------

